# Fishing lure frame



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2012)

A while back, I made some box frames for my special lures that I like. I got another one of these lures given to me for Christmas and it needed a frame, so today, I made one. The piece of maple had a large knot in it and I was going to cut it out, but the more I looked at it, and the grain around it, the more I liked it and decided it should be part of the frame. I still need to add a finish and hang the lure in the frame, but this is it for now.
[attachment=966]

[attachment=967]

[attachment=968]


----------



## CodyS (Jan 9, 2012)

looking good as always ken. Have you thought about maybe using some resin in that knot?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks nice. 

Looks like you built the box, then ran it over the jointer, or through the table saw etc. to true up the corners then sanded. Did you do it that way? I've done it before when the miters didn't come out perfect. It's not cheating, just curious if my woodworking forensics eye is as discerning as I want to believe. 


.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Looks like you built the box, then ran it over the jointer, or through the table saw etc. to true up the corners then sanded. Did you do it that way? I've done it before when the miters didn't come out perfect. It's not cheating, just curious if my woodworking forensics eye is as discerning as I want to believe.
> 
> ...



Nope. The miters were cut and the box was glued. Once that was dry,I cut and glued in the splines. I did get a little slap happy sanding the splines on one side. That's why the one miter looks a little off. Thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, now I want to see it with some lures in it. :yes:


.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Well, now I want to see it with some lures in it. :yes:
> 
> 
> .



You will, once the finish dries.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, here is some pictures of my 4 favourite lures and the frames that I built for them. The turtle lure is my new one that I got for Christmas and the recipient of the most recent frame. Thanks for looking.

[attachment=1024]

[attachment=1025]

[attachment=1026]

[attachment=1027]

[attachment=1028]

[attachment=1029]

[attachment=1030]


----------

